# Hi I'm Cricket!



## Jiminy Cricket (Feb 9, 2011)

I just wanted to introduce myself. I'm Cricket! New to this forum as of today. I work for a Haunted Forest in Louisville, KY. I started as an actor there and have worked my way up to Actor Prep, Costumes, Make-Up, and Prop Construction. I'm excited to get some tips and maybe provide some of my knowledge too! Haunt season will be here before we know it!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## themasterplayer (Apr 27, 2009)

Hello and welcome in


----------



## scaretastic (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome Jiminy Cricket. Nice to have you!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Cricket! Welcome!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome! It's always haunting season here.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings! 

scareme is right, it's always haunting season around here. 
so, do you have any pics from your haunted forest? we love pics...and videos too!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Feb 9, 2011)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> greetings!
> 
> scareme is right, it's always haunting season around here.
> so, do you have any pics from your haunted forest? we love pics...and videos too!


Thanks so much for the warm welcome. I do have some pictures of the costumes/makeup that I did last year. I would love to share them with you all soon.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Howdy and Welcome!


----------



## Taysmache (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey Girl! Welcome to the forum! Can't wait to see those pics, you've seen plenty of mine!


----------

